# Warming Up



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Are any of you guys warming up your dogs before you take them out to train the routine or doing bitework? 

If so, how, what are you doing to warm them up? 

It's so ice-cold out here that it seems almost irresponsible not to warm them up. No athlete goes out there without properly warming up or do you think they just have to take it?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm curious too... we don't usually warm up the dogs although I do take mine out for a walk if he's been in the crate for 2+ hours to keep him limber... But I'll be following this thread to see what others say, sorry I could not be more helpful


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes even in the summer especially before protection. I will get them out, move them around, walk them to potty and then longe them both directions (like a horse) to warm up the muscles. Don't do as much before obedience since we will have generally just been out tracking. 

I also cool down my dogs and don't just throw them in the crates after protection. Sometimes I will also give them a massage which Deja LOVES. She usually isn't ready to crate until she is cooled down and has had her massage. Her uncle Navarre was this way too.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I do know. Stretching, then major muscle massage, then stretching again... Both before and after training. My male has some torn/scarred gracilis muscle tissue and our PT said all dogs should be warmed up and stretched first, just like any human athlete would prior to their performance


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

We typically do a brisk walk and a short tug session before protection.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Most stretching, just like in humans, should be done when the muscles are warm and not cold. Warm the dog up and then stretch.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't do much of a warmup other than get the dog out and walk him around. Lately for protection I've been getting him out 1-2 dogs early so that he can see and hear it. He has good control on the "sidelines" and this is helping load him and cap him so when it's his turn he's more explosive. So, by doing that, he's out of the van and moving around a bit. 

It also depends on WHAT we're doing though. We've been working on stuff that is very low risk to the dog as far as acrobatics and such. I wouldn't bring him out cold and start with full long bites. All of his work recently has been up close, guarding work.

Afterwards I walk the dog around quite a bit, often we go for a short walk. If it's hot, I spray him down.

I really don't like putting a dog directly into the crate when he's heaving and panting. This is much more of an issue at flyball, where the dogs are coming out and doing bursts of energy that involve jumping and turning. I *always* warm up my dog even though he doesn't need it as far as the technique. Afterwards I do the same as SchH, walk him around until his breathing is normal. I do this at flyball practice as well.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I usually take him out at least one or two dogs before for a potty run and walk around to get him loosened up. Afterwards, I do as Lies does and we do a cool down until he's not panting so hard.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I warm Dazzle up before obedience and protection. Our normal ob warm up is a potty break and walk, easy circles left and right at end of lead. Some nose touches a couple of quick sits and downs. Then on to the field.

Protection is potty break and walk again easy circles left and right a quick tug game and some rough play and off to the field.

Cool down includes walking until breathing is more normal and when she is ready for the crate a small amount of water and her crate fan on high when weather is warm.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Before we run protection, the dogs have already been through tracking and obedience exercises so already warmed up a couple of times. The protection phase typically warms up the dog even if tracking and OB are not done prior, I mean the dog has to be brought on to the field and heeled to a starting point then has to run blinds etc etc.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When it is cold out, my dog stiffens up in his crate even after obedience and tracking. 
I usually do some circles/turns and a couple few "ups" when I get him out. We can't really do any longer term warming up before protection, because he's already in the mode and just wants to get out on the field. I'll walk him in the pines to potty him, but he's not into that at all! 
Our space is very limited so walking him for a bit before we head to the field isn't doable...we are already there right out of the vehicle. 
I do believe warming up & stretching out a bit before obedience puts the dog in a better frame of mind, try to do it always.


----------

